# Strange Color Change: Hap. Venustus



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, new here and first post.

I've been a keeper of many species of tropical fish, including cichlids, for over 30 years.
But I have not had any cichlids for a very long time until just recently.

I bought a few Africans, yellow lab, electric johanni and one that was sold as a haplochromis livingstoni. I now believe that one is a haplochromis venustus due to the large amount of blue in the face and iridescent white markings on the fins etc.

The Venustus is now about 6+ inches long and one of my favorite fish, very active and flares his fins in an impresive display often.

However, just recently his entire body has become very dark in color. Instead of the golden yellow with dark spots, the spots are almost black and the rest of the body is almost as black.
His behavior has become skittish and shy and he has been digging up the gravel a lot. All of the fins are perfect, no tears, no signs of disease on the body. He is eating as normal and does not appear bloated and appears healthy otherwise.

My only guess is that he has changed color for spwaning but the dark, almost black ,coloration concerns me. I have never seen a picture of this species so dark.

Any thoughts.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That colouring sounds highly unusual, and it is probable that something is wrong, stress or disease. Perhaps you could post a picture of the fish for us to see.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First of all figure out what he is. Was the fish ever yellowish in the first place?


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys.

I do believe he is a Venustus and he did change from a golden yellow to darker all around.

Of course, when I went to take pictures it seemed that he has lightened up a bit.
But he is still very skittish, swims and hides when I approach the tank.

Hmmm, can't post pictures???
Is there any way to post pictures that have no URL, they're just in a folder on my computer?


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, signed up at PhotoBucket:
































The second and third picture show the darkness best.
He seemed to lighten up a bit between photos, maybe stress induced?

Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks like he no longer has dominant, and is displaying subdominant colours. It is a venestus.

Has someone else taken over the dominant position in the tank? If not, there is a stressor.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting reply, thanks.

I know I'll get some slack for his tank mates but here they are:
It's a 55 gallon tank with the largest fish being the venustus, a 4" pictus cat, 4" red finned shark and an almost 3" yellow lab. That's it.

I had intended on this being just an African cichlid tank but had big issues with aggression and an electric blue johanni etc.

None of the fish bother the venustus and they tend to avoid him.

I do however have two young boys that can occasionally tap the glass or hit the tank with a ball, stuffed animal etc.

Could that be enough to frighten him into submissive colors?

BTW, I've had both tank lights on since I took those pictures and he has gotten much more golden again. I usually only have one light on or none at all.
Could his dark coloration be a camoflague thing, trying to match the darker environment because of minimal lighting?

Thanks so much for your continued help.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a picture just taken of my venustus now that he's been under the brighter lights for almost three hours.

He's more golden as opposed to blackish.










Actually now that I've been watching him he seems to change from light to dark frequently.
He comes out of the caves darker and then lightens when he's under lights.

Some other important info I left out.
All of our water comes from a water softener and I know these cichlids like hard water.
Any corrolation there?
If so what can I do to harden water?

Many thanks, again.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He might be comfortable if he had more tank mates. They like to be in a group of fish.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I've been watching this fish very closely the last few days.
He sure looks healthy, fins are perfect, eating normally.

But he does change from very dark to light golden frequently.
He goes into a cave then comes out almost blackish, then swims around under the lights for a while and turns back to a nice golden yellow, what I'd call normal coloration from pictures I've seen.

He does seem to think he's spawning, not sure with who because there are no females.
But he's dug a deep hole behind a rock and sits there, sometimes spitting gravel or fanning it out with his body and tail. When he sits in that hole he turns very dark again.

I don't know, this is one very strange fish. 
If I wasn't so worried about the dark color changes this would all be very amusing and fun to watch. But I keep thinking somethings not right.

Any additional thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe he is turning dark in the cave in an attempt to blend with his surroundings?

Did you say you have a johanni in with him? Try taking the johanni out and see if he does better.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

I did mention the camoflauge thing earlier but I wasn't sure they do that.

I had the johanni with him many months ago but found that fish to be really aggressive with all others I tried. So now he lives alone in a small tank.

The venustus is in a 55gal with a yellow lab, pictus cat and red finned shark.
I know that's not a natural combination but it's the best combo I could work out with almost no aggression. The other fish stay away from the venustus, when they do come near him he flares his fins and they move away. The red finned shark and yellow lab dual a lot, mostly at feedings, but never attack each other. It's usually just a showdown with a lot of circling and flaring.

For the most part the tank is very peaceful.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe the tank size has something to do with it? 
Mine only changes colors when I change the water.
Its not being stressed by any of the other fish in the tank. If the fish is still eating I wouldn't worry about it that much.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Daniel...

I saw your other post as well.
I have successfully kept two oscars in a 55gal, they grew to about 10-12" and lived for around 10 years.

I do frequent water changes and that's also why I only added 3 other smallish fish to the venustus tank, because of the tank size.

Any other thoughts about my venustus needing tank mates, females or other fish?

Thanks to everyone for the responses so far.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Adding female venustus to a tank that size with other fish will turn that tank into a mess. 
Africans have more aggression the a oscar from my experiences. 
Some of the fish you added to the tank are what a venustus would hunt in the wild. I read on another forum that someone decided to do a 55 of fish that were picked out of the assorted tank at a store. After the tank being up for a year the venustus wiped the whole tank out including the pleco.
The smallest tank that I've seen someone got away with keeping a adult male venustus in was a 90. 
What size is the venustus you have now?


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

He's a little over 6" and shows no aggression to the other fish in the tank.
He actually often shares the same cave with the pictus of the same length.

So, adding more fish is out of the question.
I have two 30 gal community tanks, so if he does start picking on the others I will move them.

I really don't have the room for a bigger tank so I guess he's destined to be somewhat alone and moody.

And as I said, aside from the frequent changes from very dark to light golden he seems perfectly healthy.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

You could try adding others that are able to hold there own. Put a Tawian reef in with it and see how it does. If you can try and find a 75 its a 4ft tank still its just wider front to back.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmmm, it was hard enough finding this 55gal.
All I have within 50 miles is a Walmart and Petco.

I'd think Denver probably has some tropical fish stores but that's over 100 miles from me and I don't have a vehicle large enough to transport a tank that size.
Not to mention a lack of room in a smallish townhouse with two kids, one dog, one cat and a total of 4 fish tanks already.

Like I said in the other thread, if I have to get rid of the fish eventually, I will.
But before joining this forum I thought I'd be able to make what I have work.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Try looking on craigslist im sure you can find something near by for a decent price.


----------

